# Need Higher blocks!!



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

Just got back from weekend in malvern,prob is the hymer sits nose down 
normally,shower at front,waste tank at back,so unless we level the van,the water will not drain.Got some Fiamma levelling blocks but they are not high enough.Does anyone know of any blocks which are higher,could do with about 200mm lift.


Regards
Karl


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

We use two sets of blocks one on top of the other as required.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Take a couple of short planks of wood of the right thickness and put those under the levelling ramps. 

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wooden blocks*

Hello

A scaffolding plank is ideal when cut into shorter pieces. Chat nicely to a builder etc

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Afaik the highest leveling blocks you can get are called >Level ups< which will raise the van 13cm from level.

If you've already got these then as already stated, blocks of wood undeneath these should raise the front a bit more.

Of course if you're off level towards the front when you first park up and chocks don't solve the problem then try parking the opposite way round :wink:

pete


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

On a few occasions those 13cm blocks have not been high enough. I am planning to make some base units for the 13cm wedges to sit in. I think I need another 4-5cm.

The problem with loose planks is that they're unstable. That's why I want to make some for the Fiamma chocks to fit in.

Roger


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Living in Malvern, the easiest thing to do would have been to drive a bit further up the hills and get a better incline, i.e. 1:4. Just a thought!! H


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if its only a slight fall why not turn the van around and ramp the the other end so the water can run to the tank and if the pitch is to steep park sideways on or ask for a pitch thats not designed for a caravan with wind down jacks i never take a pitch if i'm not happy with it


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the various replies,I think using some sort of ply base may be
the best solution,But how do you use two together,put them on top of each other??



regards 
Karl


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*levellingher*

Hi

Well sorted problem with levelling,made a frame for fiamma blocks

thought other members who are suffering with blocks not high enough might be interested,so posted a couple of pics.

I have built a frame for the existing blocks,thought the best way to do it.

And it works really well.

Regards
Karl


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

> But how do you use two together,put them on top of each other


 Yep, but there is nowt wrong with your solution just that we had seen this done.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

The black Milenco blocks are higher than the Fiammas


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

leltel said:


> The black Milenco blocks are higher than the Fiammas


It just happens that I have a set of Milenco Quads for sale at £20, the downside is I live near Market Rasen.

Mike


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We screwed some 75mm x 150mm planks to the bottom of our blocks. You can also put extra planks underneath it all.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

dig a hole beside each rear wheel and reverse into them


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I broke my Fiamma chocks first time out trying to increase the height! Unless they are well support along the whole length like kbsserv shows they can snap. I now use the remnants with planks and sometimes chock even higher than shown in the pic using wood off cuts.

I have three planks all of different thickness and place these where required to ensure the van is level in both directions. Usually only two are required but occasionally three. 

peedee


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi
I have recently puchased a pair of milenco quatro ramps they are plenty high enough and have 4 wheel grip levels riversway leisure are the cheapest look on there web site.


----------

